# What kind of fish is this?



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Caught a few of these last night at three barges. Can someone tell me what it is. We did get a couple good Red and Grey Snappers, plus a couple we had to throw back.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Remora....but I didn't know that they would bite a hook.--- SAWMAN


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Remora a big pain in the butt


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome thanks. We had to reel the bait in quickly to keep them from biting. 

Yes they were a big pain.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a rare sneaker head. Kindly insert gaff through gills for marker purposes and release....


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha ha!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> It's a rare sneaker head. Kindly insert gaff through gills for marker purposes and release....


+1
I never catch the same remora twice


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

+3 this is what happens on the Trigger Happy, when they just won't go away


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

The last 2 years been having to beat them off with whatever, always 2 or 3 following bait up to boat, my son got 2 at one time last week. I try not to get them in boat, last week one fell in and attached himself to my floor had a heck of time pulling him loose,


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

If you didn't do this atleast once when you were catching them at 3 barges... you should have stuck one to your friends back.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

OK I have to ask, exactly what does killing these fish actually accomplish?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Exactly what I said.....I won't catch the same remora twice. These fish obviously have no natural predators to keep them in check besides me!


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

We caught about 200 of them at pickens in the second week of June. Crane wouldnt even eat a little one... and killing the obviously completes the circle of life, there are lots for catfish, crabs and other pests and fish alike greatful for the meal


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Kim said:


> OK I have to ask, exactly what does killing these fish actually accomplish?



Nothing, the fact that some guy from Pensacola decides that a remora needs to die because he says so, indirectly stating he has figured out the complexities of the sea is beyond moronic. They are as much a part of the natural landscape as a red snapper.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

yakfish said:


> Nothing, the fact that some guy from Pensacola decides that a remora needs to die because he says so, indirectly stating he has figured out the complexities of the sea is beyond moronic. They are as much a part of the natural landscape as a red snapper.


I have to agree. Kill less remora; kill more porpoise.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

jplvr said:


> I have to agree. Kill less remora; kill more porpoise.


Give me a freakin break! If you don't like killing fish keep your arse at home! I kill them for the same reason you kill a roach, flea, or rat....because THEY ARE PEST and add some stink to the chum slick!

But if you like them good for you!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Remora, or sometimes called pilot fish.
They use the "A/C Vent" looking thing on top of there head to attach to large fish, such as Sharks. And yes, they are fun to stick on someones back! 
Big pain in the ass. Bait stealers from Hell! If they are thick around your boat, you might as well pick up and move somewhere else. They are faster than any size weight you have to get you bait down. 
As far as killing the agravating Mothers, I can only say after you catch about 10 of them, you are gonna wanna kill something!:yes:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

As Pigeons are "Flying Rats", Remora are "Swimming Rat's".

My personal best is free gaffing 18 in a row around the chum churn.

Now some may have come back to get gaffed twice.

Jim


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Give me a freakin break! If you don't like killing fish keep your arse at home! I kill them for the same reason you kill a roach, flea, or rat....because THEY ARE PEST and add some stink to the chum slick!
> 
> But if you like them good for you!


 You missed my joke. Some days, I wish we could legally add "Flipper" to the chum slick.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When I dive they try to attach to my leg. It feels kind of weird but after I figured out what they were I'm not bothered by them. As for catching fish sometimes I find it entertaining to catch anything. Beats sitting there with nothing biting.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

jplvr said:


> You missed my joke. Some days, I wish we could legally add "Flipper" to the chum slick.


Lol yeah I guess I did sorry tree huggers get me a lil worked up!

I hear ya, I'm on the west coast and you think flipper is bad? We got sea lions out here and they are way worse. Once again due the lack of predators(besides a few white sharks) theres nothing to keep them in check and because they are "cute" I can't blast a couple when they steal my 30 lb salmon off my line and then toss it around like a cat with a mouse.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Lol yeah I guess I did sorry tree huggers get me a lil worked up!
> 
> I hear ya, I'm on the west coast and you think flipper is bad? We got sea lions out here and they are way worse. Once again due the lack of predators(besides a few white sharks) theres nothing to keep them in check and because they are "cute" I can't blast a couple when they steal my 30 lb salmon off my line and then toss it around like a cat with a mouse.


Awww did the sea lion ruin the fishermans day. To the point where you want to shoot them? You sound like an angry guy. Try to get over it buddy. There are plenty of salmon out there for everyone. 

Jimt T, who made those determinations......you? Squirrels are big rats also, do you sit outside plugging away at them. 

Do what you want , i could give a shit.. I guess i was raised to respect animals and not to kill senselessly. Wanna throw a fish in the chum churn i get it. I has a use. But to wail away at anything that annoys me sounds like, i might need to take a look at myself.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

subscribed...


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Teenagers having fun with remora. Released unharmed, it was time to move on anyway.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Squirrels are big rats also, do you sit outside plugging away at them.


When legal and possible... Sure have! Tossed 'em to the dogs as I did.

Brent


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

yakfish said:


> ....
> Jimt T, who made those determinations......you? Squirrels are big rats also, do you sit outside plugging away at them.
> 
> ..... I guess i was raised to respect animals and not to kill senselessly. .... to wail away at anything that annoys me sounds like, i might need to take a look at myself.


I guess i was raised to respect animals and not to kill senselessly.
What about bacteria? Living organism. Does e-coli annoy you? Do you use bleach around the house? Oh wait, mammals are different. Who made those determinations?

There's good and bad of everything. Good bacteria, bad bacteria. Good mammals, bad mammals. Remora are bad. Mudfish are bad. Lionfish are bad. Squirrles are bad. Some people are bad.... to the extent the best thing to do is just kill them.....

Who makes these determinations? The PFF man. We basically just settle everything on here 

(PS. same concept goes for football. criminoles bad! Can I get an amen Jim?)

"Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator"
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Are we really gonna cry and b**ch about a freaking remora? In public? seriously? I kill every dang one of them usually let em eat plenty of squid or cigs then slice em down the middle and its like a little chum churn on its own. And squirrels yep sit on the porch pluckem away right into the hot grease. as far as i know at this time there is no known limit on remora so kill away.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

yakfish said:


> Awww did the sea lion ruin the fishermans day. To the point where you want to shoot them? You sound like an angry guy. Try to get over it buddy. There are plenty of salmon out there for everyone.
> 
> Jimt T, who made those determinations......you? Squirrels are big rats also, do you sit outside plugging away at them.
> 
> Do what you want , i could give a shit.. I guess i was raised to respect animals and not to kill senselessly. Wanna throw a fish in the chum churn i get it. I has a use. But to wail away at anything that annoys me sounds like, i might need to take a look at myself.


Well you obviously don't know jack about the salmon fishery. Sea lions are so heavily protected just because they are "cute" in the eyes of some tree huggers! You are damn right I would shoot a couple and maybe I could find something to do with them. I bet you they would stop following fishing boats around...Maybe I don't like feeding these animals every fish I try to release.

Population control is not senseless killing it has a purpose!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

The best control method is to tie 2 hooks on 1 line, bait the hooks and pitch at them. They love to play tug of war. Entertains them for hours.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Getsome said:


> The best control method is to tie 2 hooks on 1 line, bait the hooks and pitch at them. They love to play tug of war. Entertains them for hours.





HAHAHAHHAHAHAH, holy crap that is hilarious. I wish I had thought of that!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's good.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Once again due the lack of predators(besides a few white sharks) theres nothing to keep them in check [QUOTE said:


> First, not everyone that disagrees with randomly killing species that someone determines to be pest is a "bunny hugger" I am a wildlife biologist, fish a lot and hunt when I can, and fully understand the necessity of limiting populations by hunting or other means due to the loss of habitat, and elimination of predators. Still don't agree with killing species you are not going to eat just because they annoy you.
> 
> It is ironic though that the reason for the lack of predators on many "problem" species, (white-tailed deer, Eastern grey squirrels, and California sea lions) is the near elimination of these predators at the hand of man via hunting, trapping and fishing
> 
> P_


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Well you obviously don't know jack about the salmon fishery. Sea lions are so heavily protected just because they are "cute" in the eyes of some tree huggers! You are damn right I would shoot a couple and maybe I could find something to do with them. I bet you they would stop following fishing boats around...Maybe I don't like feeding these animals every fish I try to release.
> 
> Population control is not senseless killing it has a purpose!



Your statement implies that the salmon fishery is somehow threatened by sea lions? You have to joking. 



Ohhh the microscopic angle, well im going to let your point make my point. Its a bit of a stretch. And for the other guy, this discussion isnt about just killing remora. Its a moral issue / obligation related to killing of any animal just for fun or annoyance.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Getsome said:


> The best control method is to tie 2 hooks on 1 line, bait the hooks and pitch at them. They love to play tug of war. Entertains them for hours.


 
Will try this !!!! thanks !!

So maybe remora are worth something after all - entertainment!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

yakfish said:


> Your statement implies that the salmon fishery is somehow threatened by sea lions? You have to joking.
> 
> Ohhh the microscopic angle, well im going to let your point make my point. Its a bit of a stretch. And for the other guy, this discussion isnt about just killing remora. Its a moral issue / obligation related to killing of any animal just for fun or annoyance.





yakfish said:


> Your statement implies that the salmon fishery is somehow threatened by sea lions? You have to joking.
> 
> Ohhh the microscopic angle, well im going to let your point make my point. Its a bit of a stretch. And for the other guy, this discussion isnt about just killing remora. Its a moral issue / obligation related to killing of any animal just for fun or annoyance.


Pull your head out of your arse yakfish! You stated "that there are enough salmon for everyone" and I said "you don't know jack about the salmon fishery" meaning there is NOT enough salmon for everone. I never said it was because of sea lions but they do slaughter the salmon on their return runs when they are bottle necked in the rivers. I work for a marine lab and fish for a living. I kill fish daily and for a good reason!

As far as your morals give me a freakin break! Twist them how you want, you are no better than anyone else. How is killing a pest on the water different than anywhere else? So I guess next time you kill a roach you better eat it right? If killing a remora and enjoying turning him into chum is morally wrong then I am F'd up. But I will kill any pest legally, its as simple as that.....ITS A FREAKIN REMORA!!
Dead fish. 

Ok everyone before you kill a fish make sure you get Yakfish's morally superior approval because we don't want him to get upset!

Yakfish I really hope you run into a school of remoras next time you are kayak fishing...hell you might even catch a fish!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

ya back in california dusty?

me and the zacster are still killing snakes and cuttin down trees

if i catch a remora he is toast


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh no not the curse of the dreaded school of remoras!!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Take it easy caddy no need to make it personal. Like i said sport, do what you want i could give two shits. Its just a discussion on an internet forum. I do love it though when people start with the insults.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i think you are confusing your vomiting fish with your golfing fish split


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

and poof it is gone:shifty:


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/hot-new-craze-new-orleans-92954/

Dont get any ideas caddy!


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

That kitten thing is messed up, no more insults about killing ramoras until every kitten killer is delt with


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i prefer to cut its sucker off and let him go:thumbsupamn suck heads iv seen them so thick you couldn't get a weight passed them, iv seen 50lb cobia down in the middle of about 20 of them making the cobia look like the king remora


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

nextstep said:


> ya back in california dusty?
> 
> me and the zacster are still killing snakes and cuttin down trees
> 
> if i catch a remora he is toast


Yeah but I'll be back in the fall again. I haven't seen one remora out here and I am itching to do some killing! Can't wait to get back there and kill fish.
I learned how to kill some rainbow trout on fly, got 5 yesterday and 2 suckers on a fly. Maybe we can kill some fish together when I get back or at least kill some beers.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

everytime i catch a hardnose cat i throw it up on the bank...i guess ill see u guys in hell...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its no different then killing of a few over populating hogs,


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Poof Post deleted. rofl


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Poof Post deleted. rofl


Yeah I get tired of people complaining about seeing the F Bomb on here since alot of members kids read this forum. Thats like the 4th one today.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't think I posted an F bomb but hey.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

WW2 said:


> I didn't think I posted an F bomb but hey.


 
You didnt but the person you quoted did.:thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

OIC. It's all good. I was just going to try to give them a stroke anyway.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Remora....but I didn't know that they would bite a hook.--- SAWMAN


 
I catch sneaker-heads all the time when I go out...they love dead cigs!!!! They are fun when you put em on a buddy bare back!!!:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This is what happens when an internet thread goes wrong....


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> its no different then killing of a few over populating hogs,


 Vast difference, feral hogs are non native introduced (By man) species that do extreme damage to rare and delicate habitat types, and need to be controlled/eliminated outside of their native range. Remora are a naturally occuring species with a role in the ecosystem. 

BTW, throwing catfish on the banks is deadly to herons and other birds that swallow whole fish. i can post pictures of the damage the spines do when the bird attempts to swallow the fish.

P_


----------



## carball (May 25, 2011)

Wow, haha~~


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

prgault said:


> Vast difference, feral hogs are non native introduced (By man) species that do extreme damage to rare and delicate habitat types, and need to be controlled/eliminated outside of their native range. Remora are a naturally occuring species with a role in the ecosystem.
> 
> BTW, throwing catfish on the banks is deadly to herons and other birds that swallow whole fish. i can post pictures of the damage the spines do when the bird attempts to swallow the fish.
> 
> P_


Herons can easily eat small catfish. I've had one come back days and week in a row. They learn to break off the spines before they try to swallow a big cat. I've seen them abandon a big cat they cannot break down.

Jim


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't take credit for "killing" the remora, I just arrange a meeting with their creator, he has the final call


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This post is not what I'd call an illustration of what being a sportsman is about.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I see dead fish!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

yesterday i couldnt spell sportsman, today i are one


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

jim t said:


> Herons can easily eat small catfish. I've had one come back days and week in a row. They learn to break off the spines before they try to swallow a big cat. I've seen them abandon a big cat they cannot break down.
> 
> Jim


Small may be the operative word. I won't convince anyone here, but we have treated many herons over the years with catfish spines sicking through their esophagus and out of their neck. The majority of these birds were "beggars" or pier birds that found a good, easy source of food, and were given the fish by well meaning but misguided fishermen. The other downside is fishing line entanglement from hanging around fishing piers, bridges etc...

P_


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Kim said:


> This post is not what I'd call an illustration of what being a sportsman is about.



Are you trying to say that throwing fish on the bank to die because you deem it necessary may be considered un-sportsmanlike.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

prgault said:


> BTW, throwing catfish on the banks is deadly to herons and other birds that swallow whole fish. i can post pictures of the damage the spines do when the bird attempts to swallow the fish.
> 
> P_


thats how we control the bird population :whistling:


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the moral of this entire thread is that no matter how many ramora, catfish, herons, roaches or anything we kill, that more of them were impacted by the oil spill and we should just point the finger at BP, and all of us be back on the same side :thumbup:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

^very good point lol


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

^^^


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------

